# Roll Call For Magic fans



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hey Magic fans. Im moderator of the board for a while. I am here to help it grow. Lets talk Magic Hoops.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Hey, I just found out about this board and I'll be checking it out from now on. Go Magic!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I am just wondering are you a Magic fan or a Bulls fan? and you are here because right now there is no Magic fan suited enough to be Moderator right?

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> I am just wondering are you a Magic fan or a Bulls fan? and you are here because right now there is no Magic fan suited enough to be Moderator right?
> 
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Right. Im moderator until we get more people in here then Ron and i will decide who its to be. Im advertising and getting people in.


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

wow! how long u been a magic fan trublu? if your true blu u must be a huge fan! i been one since 93, U?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im moderator. Not really a fan. Just trying to get peeps in here. But i wont' talk smack either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i know it is off season. But we need to try and get some more people in here. Hopefully during draft night, when some of these other places are bogged down, we will get new Magic posters in here.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> But i wont' talk smack either.


lol, great irony.


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

yes yall do need to get the word out there out this site the only way i found out about it b/c i was in the espn team talk and somebody posted this site there yall do need to get the word out on this site


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the Basketballboards, you a Magic fan by any chance?


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Come on we need more Magic fans posting here we've lost some activity latelly! Show your support for your Orlando Magic and recruit more guys to come, please?


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the reason everyone quit posting is because we're all still wondering what the heck Gabe is doing


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

There is really nothing to talk about right now. Nothing is going on. Just wait until a trade or something is done, and the talk will start up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Franco5 *
> There is really nothing to talk about right now. Nothing is going on. Just wait until a trade or something is done, and the talk will start up.


Your right. Starting the first of july some gms can talk to FA then. And i think by the 16th? they can sign them. Add the summer leagues next month and you have something to talk about for a month or so.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Sup dawgs, I'm as big of Magic fan as any of you and I know my ball. So lets get our opinions out on what the Magic need to do to get a damn title!!


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *OZZY *
> Sup dawgs, I'm as big of Magic fan as any of you and I know my ball. So lets get our opinions out on what the Magic need to do to get a damn title!!


Duncan!


----------

